# lets hear your Cleveland IBO scores.



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I shot 28 up in Hunter, my buddy shot 29 up in senior hunter and my daughter shot 9 up in female hunter.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

down 56! ahc. was shooting low and left all day.:thumbs_do


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

My son shot 31 up 35x's ymr13-14


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Down...a lot...shot low all day...


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

They still charging you to get into the lousy sports show and charging you for parking. I have never missed an Indoor Worlds and decided this year it just wasn't worth. Going to the Florida ASA instead.


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Draw29 I said almost the same thing word for word! Can't wait for Florida!


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

draw29 said:


> They still charging you to get into the lousy sports show and charging you for parking. I have never missed an Indoor Worlds and decided this year it just wasn't worth. Going to the Florida ASA instead.


Unfortunately they still charged us Gary but i still paid need to look at rienharts as much as possible bedford is right around the corner didnt shoot to bad 15 down mbr to many 8's to make up


----------



## drehunter (Jul 15, 2009)

I shot 26 up n hunter class


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

draw29 said:


> They still charging you to get into the lousy sports show and charging you for parking. I have never missed an Indoor Worlds and decided this year it just wasn't worth. Going to the Florida ASA instead.


Didn't want this discussion to go there as it does every year. Although Florida sounds pretty nice especially this time of the year. Good luck!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Draw29 and Bsuewell good call on Florida over Cleveland, best of luck to you at the shoot and in your travel.


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2003)

anybody know ymr 15-17?


----------



## ultratec36 (Jan 2, 2004)

MBO 12 down with two 5's grrrr. felt good for first shoot in three years.


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

A lot down in ahc but when a 40 yard pin your longest pin it hard t shoot for score holding over the back I thought 47 to 50 yard shots long for ahc so I was low myself all day ill have a pin to cover up to 50 if I shoot again. Good shooting drehunter.


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

18 up with 22x in hc... first time to have been to this shoot and I certainly wasnt prepeard for all of the 7-14 yrd targets (atleast10-15 targets)... 20yrds and out i couldnt have pulled of the x if i wanted to... but i was certainly taken off by all the short targets... will learn my pins a little better at close ranges for next year...but I had a great time!


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

wvbowhunter77 said:


> A lot down in ahc but when a 40 yard pin your longest pin it hard t shoot for score holding over the back I thought 47 to 50 yard shots long for ahc so I was low myself all day ill have a pin to cover up to 50 if I shoot again. Good shooting drehunter.


Same here. I didn't realize they would be that far for AHC. But I had a great time and didn't miss any targets. I had too many 5's.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

wvbowhunter77 said:


> A lot down in ahc but when a 40 yard pin your longest pin it hard t shoot for score holding over the back I thought 47 to 50 yard shots long for ahc so I was low myself all day ill have a pin to cover up to 50 if I shoot again. Good shooting drehunter.


I thought this was an IBO event how can yrd be 47-50yds?


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

5 up mbo 17xs


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

BROX said:


> I thought this was an IBO event how can yrd be 47-50yds?


I was thinking the same when I got there yesterday... but sure enough...a good portion of the targets were right around 50yrds

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

gen2teg said:


> 5 up mbo 17xs


Wow! Great shooting...
That has protential for top score.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

How many people cleaned HC this year?


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

FIFTEEN UP was in mbo when i left


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

BROX said:


> I thought this was an IBO event how can yrd be 47-50yds?


What's that mean?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

rhyno_071 said:


> What's that mean?


It means that IBO AHC yardage is 40yds max


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

i think the longest target was right at 47 yds. all classes shooting the longer course had to be ready for 45 yds,including ahc. add in the fudge factor they can stretch em a little past 45. its done at all the nationals. i heard of a 2 up in ahc which i suspect will win it. i fell short of that. had higher hope for this year. i just cant shoot that pace. it drives me nuts.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Only two different target sets for the indoor worlds. Yellow, orange, and white stakes shoot the closer set, and the red, blue, and green shoot the farther set. What this means is that Hunter shoots only max 30 and ahc gets pushed out to what was typically 45 max with mbo.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

BROX said:


> It means that IBO AHC yardage is 40yds max


Ok. That's what I thought going in. But I was wrong. Way off, i think 20 of 40 targets was 45 yards or longer.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Did they let a lot of archers step down in class to shoot like last years HC winner Ringer? That kept me away from it this year.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

anyone c what was leading AHC today?


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

deer down said:


> i think the longest target was right at 47 yds. all classes shooting the longer course had to be ready for 45 yds,including ahc. add in the fudge factor they can stretch em a little past 45. its done at all the nationals. i heard of a 2 up in ahc which i suspect will win it. i fell short of that. had higher hope for this year. i just cant shoot that pace. it drives me nuts.


There was several 50 yard shots definitely not a 47 yard max they was long


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Did they let a lot of archers step down in class to shoot like last years HC winner Ringer? That kept me away from it this year.


I don't know, but I'd have to agree that the HC targets are way to short.


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

a buddy of mine shot 14 up in ahc yesterday 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

johncraddock445 said:


> a buddy of mine shot 14 up in ahc yesterday
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


As far as they are that is some awesome shooting. If he shot that good he should immediately move up to a higher class.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

14 up on that coarse is some fine shooting!!


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

perdieu2011 said:


> 14 up on that coarse is some fine shooting!!


Did he shoot the long targets. if so that was good shooting...


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

14 up in ahc would be a monster score


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

thirty four up in hc


----------



## hoytshooter0106 (Jan 1, 2012)

shot 30 up in hc and shot 32 x,s


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

My apologies guy....typo... is shot 14 in mbo 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

johncraddock445 said:


> My apologies guy....typo... is shot 14 in mbo
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


That's still some awesome shooting.


----------



## evo 6 (May 9, 2011)

howd u shoot in ahc dan


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

402 20x.........9 8's put a hurtin on my score card


----------



## evo 6 (May 9, 2011)

sounds like a pretty good score with streched out targets


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

not such a good start but then got it together and dug out of a deep hole!! i'm happy with how i ended up....i mean with how the targets were set and all.......had a good time and very good practice for alabama!


----------



## WArcherH (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone know how FHC was doing?


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone have any guess when we'll see the scores on the IBO site?


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

johncraddock445 said:


> I was thinking the same when I got there yesterday... but sure enough...a good portion of the targets were right around 50yrds
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


you are correct, on my last target I pulled ou the range finder and saw the elk was exactly 50 yards from the line, I was somewhat upset with the distance of targets for open class


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

shot a 373 from open stake with 9X's I finally got it together at the end of the shoot, but it was already to late to come back... I was shooting low at the back targets, finally figured out that those targets were pushing 49 yards


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

chromes-z7 said:


> you are correct, on my last target I pulled ou the range finder and saw the elk was exactly 50 yards from the line, I was somewhat upset with the distance of targets for open class


And you should have been dq'd.


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

NO RANGEFINDERS!!!!! Definitely should have been disqualified..................


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

JEDIROCK said:


> NO RANGEFINDERS!!!!! Definitely should have been disqualified..................


Rangefinders are NOT allowed at ANY IBO shoot. That's for sure a DQ!! Hope they don't see this thread and your post


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

C. Binoculars and Rangefinders
1. An integral part of IBO 3-D competition is the archer’s ability to judge yardage without the assistance of range finding devices or assistance from others. Therefore, cameras, rangefinders, or any other devices that may be used to calculate yardage to the target are prohibited. An archer may not use parts of his or her body, the bow, or any other accessories or equipment to calculate yardage. Archers using adjustable sights may not adjust their sight elevation after drawing the bow and sighting the target. Any mark on otherwise legal binoculars that could be construed as a reference point for range finding is prohibited.
2. Hand-held binoculars are allowed without magnification limitations.
3. Binoculars shall not be used at the stake after the shot has been taken. An archer with an adjustable sight may not re-adjust his or her sight after using binoculars at the shooting stake. Archers may utilize binoculars additionally to view the target while waiting their turn at the shooting stake or from an on-deck area behind a group that is in the process of shooting a target.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Which came first the chicken or the egg? Different arguement all together but if Parma or who ever set the targets too long, then there is a huge problem. "Worlds" shoots should be held to a reliable and known standard. IF they exceeded maximum yardage, then this was an unfair competition from the get go. If the man, did use his rangefinder, after the shoot...not cheating, just keeping dishonest promoters from making an event too challenging or impossible. How can you determine a true winner in an event where the promoters did not adhere to the published rules of the game. I did not shoot in it this year so I am not to be considered a sore loser or what have you. In the interest of keeping results fair and reliable, everyone should receive a refund if the targets were set as wrong as I have heard. Defeats the purpose of competition when you do not set the range withing specified limitations.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> And you should have been dq'd.


who cares, I'm not winning any money and I was done shooting


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Which came first the chicken or the egg? Different arguement all together but if Parma or who ever set the targets too long, then there is a huge problem. "Worlds" shoots should be held to a reliable and known standard. IF they exceeded maximum yardage, then this was an unfair competition from the get go. If the man, did use his rangefinder, after the shoot...not cheating, just keeping dishonest promoters from making an event too challenging or impossible. How can you determine a true winner in an event where the promoters did not adhere to the published rules of the game. I did not shoot in it this year so I am not to be considered a sore loser or what have you. In the interest of keeping results fair and reliable, everyone should receive a refund if the targets were set as wrong as I have heard. Defeats the purpose of competition when you do not set the range withing specified limitations.


thanks man Appreciate it. I WAS DONE SHOOTING, lets not forget that


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

IBO better take a long hard look at how they are conducting business, and who they let set the targets, assign groups or, they will be nothing but a pencil whipping and good old boys club...


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

my 24 up in the HC today was only good for tied for 11th.. Had fun though!!


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was in a class that did not shoot for money, no one was at loss for the rangefinder. They shouldn't even call it the "worlds" its 40 targets and its basically a warm up shoot for the better IBO events


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> IBO better take a long hard look at how they are conducting business, and who they let set the targets, assign groups or, they will be nothing but a pencil whipping and good old boys club...


To many people this is what they represent and have become already. I am a member, they are supposed to be protecting/promoting bowhunters rights in addition to running FAIR competition . I receive their magazine, in the back they have little blurbs about bowhunting, but NEVER can I remember them reporting something proactive they have done to protect our rights or the sport. Maybe they are a good old boy club with a bunch of pencil whippers and I have been too blind to see this already?


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

I will agree... they need to do a little better job off assigning groups... I know of 2 separate groups of 4 people from the same shop...its hard to believe scoring could be completely fair this way...

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Not again.

rangefinders. targets set outside max. groups not busted.......

If Regions half-way has their crap together, IBO is done.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Not again.
> 
> rangefinders. targets set outside max. groups not busted.......
> 
> If Regions half-way has their crap together, IBO is done.


Its deja vu, all over again!!!!! Bedford IN last year, same complaints...Ken W is gone as president, Marcum is in, but nothing has changed. When is that new circuit going to be up and running? Any shoots near WV?


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

johncraddock445 said:


> I will agree... they need to do a little better job off assigning groups... I know of 2 separate groups of 4 people from the same shop...its hard to believe scoring could be completely fair this way...
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


That 8 some was two of about 10 groups of buddies that turned in their cards to be grouped after other people and got sent out before cause they were a full group so no work needed by the knife maker guy doing groups. Not a single group was busted and I had to stand there for two hours before I got out. The 2nd guy they put with me got lucky and only had to wait one hour before they put us with two others. .


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I apologize for being a thread crapper on here guys, I started a new one to point out deficiencies with the IBO. See, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1935601&p=1066304462#post1066304462. Let us try to keep it constructive and maybe we will see some results?


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Not again.
> 
> rangefinders. targets set outside max. groups not busted.......
> 
> If Regions half-way has their crap together, IBO is done.


I have seen a flyer on this regions archery it might as well be called asa same rules 290 fps and 55 yard plus


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

chromes-z7 said:


> thanks man Appreciate it. I WAS DONE SHOOTING, lets not forget that


That does not matter. Cheating is cheating
If it is not known distance they should not have been on the range


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowhunter-1951 said:


> I have seen a flyer on this regions archery it might as well be called asa same rules 290 fps and 55 yard plus


Oh regions is coming Maybe close to us:shade:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bowhunter-1951 said:


> I have seen a flyer on this regions archery it might as well be called asa same rules 290 fps and 55 yard plus


You say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## bobbytanner (Oct 14, 2009)

Wondering if I missed a IBO class somewhere that allows a scope lens and a 30yrd max. We were sitting in the pep talk before the practice bales and a buddy and I both noticed four shooters with short sab. and a lens thinking they were shooting MBO as well then there shot broke and it sounded close. We both looked at each other knowing the first and second tarp was out there. Thought they shot the wrong target but no they were shooting the close ones with lens?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Oh regions is coming Maybe close to us:shade:


Yes but no dates or locations. People have to make plans. There attendance may suffer this year becasue of the delay in scheduling. I know it an enormous amount of work. It would be nice to see them succeed.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

bobbytanner said:


> Wondering if I missed a IBO class somewhere that allows a scope lens and a 30yrd max. We were sitting in the pep talk before the practice bales and a buddy and I both noticed four shooters with short sab. and a lens thinking they were shooting MBO as well then there shot broke and it sounded close. We both looked at each other knowing the first and second tarp was out there. Thought they shot the wrong target but no they were shooting the close ones with lens?


Perhaps you should have asked what class they were in? and then turned them in if there class did not allow lenses? As stated inother posts, there's a large % that don't even read the rule book.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

so anyways I was just wondering how everyone shot. I guess I should have expected another AT pissing match


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone seen where the scores are posted?


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

timothy funk said:


> Has anyone seen where the scores are posted?


I was chatting with the office today and they said it would be up on their page by the end of the day.


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

There is admission of a rangefinder on the course. All scores in the division that shooter was in, and those in his peer group, should be null and void.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Scores are posted on the IBO website.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> You say that like its a bad thing.


Not to me it isn't bad, i will finaly be able to shoot the same setup for both orgs. I cant wait till they get it going, i think the IBO is in for a wakeup call.


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

dsp3472 said:


> My son shot 31 up 35x's ymr13-14


Tristin?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> There is admission of a rangefinder on the course. All scores in the division that shooter was in, and those in his peer group, should be null and void.


Not one comment reference this post. I hesitated posting it thinking I would get flamed. 

So now I will poke the bear; what say you all?


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

i think there is no way the other people in that group should be penalized from the actions of others. cmon. unless the benefitted from it some way. then maybe. but way to tight in there with all the people and eyeballs to get away with using a rangefinder. but still shouldnt have it in your quiver.


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

I seriously doubt he used it while shooting.... way to many eyeballs in there... and I don't think the IBO could ever justify punishing everyone in the class 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

scott*devin said:


> Tristin?


yes Tristin. Shooting well so far.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

johncraddock445 said:


> I seriously doubt he used it while shooting.... way to many eyeballs in there... and I don't think the IBO could ever justify punishing everyone in the class
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


Does not matter it's still cheating. No matter why or what the excuse is its wrong


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

To have a rangefinder in your quiver and not using it to cheat opens yourself up to a lot of scrutiny. Bad judgement call for sure. Hiwever just having it doesnt make you a cheater. And if the score cards were turnd in and the guy was done shooting. I see no foul there. Also im glad someone auctually had a rangefinder to see how the ibo doesnt give any mind to there own rules


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

deer down said:


> To have a rangefinder in your quiver and not using it to cheat opens yourself up to a lot of scrutiny. Bad judgement call for sure. Hiwever just having it doesnt make you a cheater. And if the score cards were turnd in and the guy was done shooting. I see no foul there. Also im glad someone auctually had a rangefinder to see how the ibo doesnt give any mind to there own rules


X2 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

deer down said:


> To have a rangefinder in your quiver and not using it to cheat opens yourself up to a lot of scrutiny. Bad judgement call for sure. Hiwever just having it doesnt make you a cheater. And if the score cards were turnd in and the guy was done shooting. I see no foul there. Also im glad someone auctually had a rangefinder to see how the ibo doesnt give any mind to there own rules


using a rangefinder on a unnknown range at anytime during a tournament for any reason is cheating Who is to say that a person does that and doesnt walk off the range and tell a buddy who has not shot that the target is over max


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

It's pretty simple. The IBO rules state that rangefinders are prohibited. That means they are not allowed on the course. It doesn't say that their use is prohibited, the item itself is prohibited. It also says that this rule violation is considered unsportsmanlike conduct, this according to their rules is a disqualification and possible membership revocation. Just another IBO rule that does not get enforced. Also while we are at it, the buddy system is also said to be under the unsportsmanlike conduct. According to the rules, if you are in a group with friends you are to notify the official of that. Failure to do so should result in the unsportsmanlike conduct penalty. Let's face it, it's the IBO and if you shoot their events these and many other infractions is what you need to get used to. It's a rulebook full of no consequences without some way to enforce it.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah they have a rule thats says if you check on us you can lose your membership. sketchy! well this pushing the limits go on all the time. im sure they are trying to make each class a little harder. but who gives a damn if everyone shoots the same course. so bring the targets back 2 yards or so and everyone wins


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

I was unable to make this year I was wondering what the targets were like any thing different then the regular Rhine hearts thanks


----------

